# polski nieoficjalny serwer rsync - jest jakis?

## yoshi314

tak sobie patrze - ludzie coraz czesciej pisza nieoficjalne ebuildy, ktos pozniej z nich korzysta. jak ktos korzysta z >10 takich ebuildow to mozna sie zarznac szukajac update'ow. moze daloby sie gdzies postawic serwer rsync na ktorym gromadzono by te ebuildy - moze nie wszystkie, ale przynajmniej te sprawdzone na tym forum. dzieki narzedziu gensync mozna by ulatwic sobie zycie.

ja korzystam z dodatkowych zrodel rsync z zugaina.org - jest tam np nitro-sources, vivid-sources i love-sources (i w sumie mnostwo innych rzeczy, rzecz jasna glownie niestabilnych). nie musze recznie sciagac nowych ebuildow i sie z nimi bawic tylko poprzez gensync aktualizuje sobie overlay i potem juz mam z gorki. 

wiem ze dotychczasowa metoda to nic trudnego ale to po prostu zmudna robota - grzebac za kazdym pakietem na forach/internecie, sciagac kazdy z osobna, rozpakowywac, itp itp.

tak wiec zastanawiam sie czy istnieje polski serwer rsync z nieoficjalnymi ebuildami? 

a jezeli nie - to moze warto taki zrobic?

----------

## qermit

dla mnie taki serwer byłby wybawieniem, bo choć nie mam zbyt dużo pakietów z poza portage, to czasami poprostu nie chce mi się ręcznie sprawdzać czy jest, nowa wersja tegoż akurat programu.

----------

## rudyyy

super pomysl! ja mam troche progsow w portage overlay (glownie przerobione na swoje potrzeby ebuildy) i tez nie chce mi sie patrzec, czy sa nowe wersje programow :/

----------

## rane

Pogadajcie z obsługą gentoo.pl, gaber i gooroo mają trochę komputerów na zbyciu i zapewne mogą wam sklikać takie coś jeśli będą mieli dobry humor i usłyszą rozsądne argumenty. Ich poczta: @gentoo.pl.

Pozdrawiam,

ŁukaszLast edited by rane on Thu Sep 15, 2005 6:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## arsen

Ten pomysł nie jest nowy, już jakieś 2 lata temu był podobny pomysł by to na gentoo.pl zrobić, ale na pomyśle się skończyło  :Smile: 

----------

## rane

Heh, pamiętam jak gooroo jakiś czas temu pytał co by tu jeszcze postawić na gentoo.pl żeby było popularniejsze. Ten pomysł pewnie mu się spodoba...  :Smile: 

----------

## AcidWeb

Ktoś ruszył temat? Czy pomysł zmarł...

----------

## yoshi314

ja moge ruszyc ale nie wiem do kogo mam sie zwrocic. :/

----------

## AcidWeb

 *yoshi314 wrote:*   

> ja moge ruszyc ale nie wiem do kogo mam sie zwrocic. :/

 

 *rane wrote:*   

> Pogadajcie z obsługą gentoo.pl, gaber i gooroo mają trochę komputerów na zbyciu i zapewne mogą wam sklikać takie coś jeśli będą mieli dobry humor i usłyszą rozsądne argumenty. Ich poczta: @gentoo.pl.

 

----------

## yoshi314

mialem raczej na mysli kto sie bedzie opiekowac tym repozytorium? no ale napisze :]

sprobowac zawsze mozna

----------

## AcidWeb

 *yoshi314 wrote:*   

> mialem raczej na mysli kto sie bedzie opiekowac tym repozytorium? no ale napisze :]
> 
> sprobowac zawsze mozna

 

Noooo ja nieśmiale moge sie za to wziąść... Byle znalazla by sie 2 osoba zebt bylo razniej :]

----------

## yoshi314

nie wiem czy mail do nich dotarl, ale zaproponowalem zeby kazdy kto robi dobre (dzialajace) i wzglednie popularne ebuildy mial po prostu dostep ftp do swojej sekcji w nieficjalnym rsync. moze tak byloby najlepiej ?

no ale sam nie wiem. mam nadzieje ze mail dotarl.

----------

## AcidWeb

 *yoshi314 wrote:*   

> nie wiem czy mail do nich dotarl, ale zaproponowalem zeby kazdy kto robi dobre (dzialajace) i wzglednie popularne ebuildy mial po prostu dostep ftp do swojej sekcji w nieficjalnym rsync. moze tak byloby najlepiej ?
> 
> no ale sam nie wiem. mam nadzieje ze mail dotarl.

 

Według mnie to było by dobre gdyby było dużo ebuildów. 

Ja bym był za tym by do obsługi serva (Jak mówiłem ok.2 osoby) autorzy ebuildow wysylali swoje dzieła a obsługa by sprawdzała poprawność i wrzuała osobiscie gdyż moze zrobić sie smietnik.

----------

## qermit

a może coś w stylu subversion?

EDIT albo bugzilla?

----------

## rudyyy

zglasza sie kolejny chetny do oblugi serwera. jak dostaniemy sprzet - nie ma problemu. mnie sie bardziej podoba opcja z wysylaniem ebuildow do jedngo katalogu, opiekunowie weryfikowali by poprawnosc i dopiero pozniej wrzucali je do nieoficjalnego oficjalnego drzewa. bez bugzilli sie tez nie obejdzie

----------

## AcidWeb

 *rudyyy wrote:*   

> zglasza sie kolejny chetny do oblugi serwera. jak dostaniemy sprzet - nie ma problemu. mnie sie bardziej podoba opcja z wysylaniem ebuildow do jedngo katalogu, opiekunowie weryfikowali by poprawnosc i dopiero pozniej wrzucali je do nieoficjalnego oficjalnego drzewa. bez bugzilli sie tez nie obejdzie

 

No to mamy juz 3 ;] ^ Bardzo dobry pomysł  :Smile: 

----------

## qermit

ja niestety nie mogę być opiekunem (przynajmniej narazie), ale będę podsyłał wam ebuildy

----------

## Raku

 *rudyyy wrote:*   

> opiekunowie weryfikowali by poprawnosc i dopiero pozniej wrzucali je do nieoficjalnego oficjalnego drzewa

 

ale taki opiekun musiałby instalować każdy z takich ebuildów !!!

IMO to marnotrawienie jego czasu.

Lepiej, niech autorzy ebuildów będą odpowiedzialni w całości za dany ebuild. Taki autor miałby dostęp np. portage/sys-kernel/jakiskernel-sources/ i mógłby w nim mieszać do woli. 

Proponowałbym, aby taki system działal w ten sposób: dwa katalogi o identycznej strukturze: jeden dostepny dla opiekunów, drugi dla użytkowników. Opiekunowie dokonują wszelkich zmian w dostępnym wyłącznie dla nich katalogu. Raz na godzinę testowy synchronizuje się z oficjalnym dla użytkowników.

Jak bozia da, będę w stanie załatwić serwer, ale najwcześniej koło grudnia, a może dopiero w przyszłym roku. Będzie wiąząło się to z przenosinami mirrora gentoo.prz.edu.pl (znanym też jako gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl) na inną, mniej obciążoną maszynę, której niestety jeszcze nie mam (a próbuję jakoś wywalczyć)

Póki co, szukajcie czegoś zastepczego. Jak serwer będzie gotowy, dam znać na forum.

----------

## szolek

Słuszna sprawa. I ja bym chętnie się przysłużył tyle że nie mam w tym doświadczenia.

Pomysł z dwoma serwerami jak najbardziej dobry lecz widzę młe zagrożenie w automatycznym synchronizowaniu. Wydaje mi się że ręczny i swiadomy start takiej synchronizacji może ustrzec przed powieleniem ewentualnego błędu z serwera testowego na ten dla urzytkowników a dalej na poszczególne stacje robocze. Także podczas oficjalnego emerge --sync można zauważyć na niektórych serwerach komunikat o banowaniu jeśli się to wykonuje częściej niż raz na dzień. Może nie będzie potrzeby częstrzych synchronizacji.

 Więc pomysł mam taki: 

Kilka grup odpowiedzialnych za wyznaczone gałęzie i grupa wykonawcza - znaczy ta od ostatecznego przeniesienia lub zsynchronizowania serwera. Piszę dodatkowo o grupach ponieważ sądze że na normalne warunki życia bywają róznie sytuacje i myśle tu o wzajemnym uzupełnianiu się. 

Na koniec tego mam trochę obawy co do tego pomysłu że sypną się słowa krytyki ale podkreślam że to tylko i wyłącznie sugestia.

----------

## AcidWeb

Hmm niewidze sensu dumania tu nad pomysłami organizacji pracy do czasu kiedy sie dowiemy czy wogole server bedziemy mieli.

----------

## yoshi314

no jak sie przygotujemy to pozniej bedzie z gorki. znalezienie serwera to najmniejszy problem a zarzadzanie to dopiero sprawiac komplikacje

----------

## rane

Zacznijcie od zrobienia listy ebuildów i ich twórców. (może kadu+bajerki obeny'ego?)

----------

## AcidWeb

 *rane wrote:*   

> Zacznijcie od zrobienia listy ebuildów i ich twórców. (może kadu+bajerki obeny'ego?)

 

Dobrze gada :]

Prosze wysłyłać propozycje pm/emai do mnie a ja bede umieszczal je na poniższej liście.

AcidWeb:

openoffice-bin-pl-1.1.4

bb-1.3_rc1 <- Taka miła prezentacja zdolności aaliba.

Rane:

Kadu - wersja rozbudowana autorstwa OBenY`a

Bako:

psi - ebuild z bajerami! [exec+xmms] autorstwa _trolla_

Yoshi314:

Kernele fallow'a: vivid i love-sources

PS. Coś mi sie wydaje że się rozkręcamy :] Było by miło jakby jakiś mod przykleił temat :]

----------

## yesoos

wpisuje się, jako maintainer :>

kxmame

openoffice-pl-2beta

kgentooconf

i kupa innych ktore gdzies mam ale nie moge znalezc :>

----------

## AcidWeb

Dobra mamy 4 osoby obsługi i na razie więcej nie bierzemy.

Yesoos założył projekt na https://developer.berlios.de/ gdyż dostaliśmy cynk że z gentoo.pl może być cienko.

Czekamy na akceptacje berliosa.

----------

## yoshi314

jeszcze jeden pomysl - moze do tego serwera dorzucic jakis ftp z pakietami dla tych ebuildow? np sciagniecie niektorych plikow dla specjalnego ebuildu dla kadu to czasami problem, co prawda ostatnio jest juz lepiej w temacie, ale znowu moga sie stac niedostepne.

----------

## rudyyy

tez dobry pomysl

----------

## Riklaunim

mógłbym zrobić jakiś skrypcik PHP umożliwiający dodawanie/edycję EBUILDów, zgłaszanie konieczności aktualizacji itd.  :Smile:  + Umożliwiający przeglądanie zasobów i pobieranie.

----------

